# If my cycle length were 29 days when should i be ovulating?



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Girlies..... when will i ovulate, i know that women differ on dates but roughly what day should i expect too? can ya help. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

cycle length were 29 days!!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

About day 15 its 14 days before you bleed.  Dont forget not everyone ovulates every month.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i agree with jule

i would try doing a few months using ovulation kits and then you know for sure


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I know a couple of people who have used calista saliva ovulation kit.  You lick it every day and look thru the microscope its very easy to use and the people i know who have used it said its very reliable and they got preganant.  I used it and it is easy to use but i didnt see anything-later found out i dont ovulate!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Last month I had AF on CD29 and ovulated on CD15 but some months my leutal phase differs slightly, I've read it's generally 14 days in most women


----------

